# Thay dây da đồng hồ tại nhà đơn giản



## duseovntop (16/9/21)

Thay dây da đồng hồ tại nhà đơn giản Đồng hồ từ lâu đã trở thành phụ kiện “bất ly thân” của các quý ông sành điệu. Trong đó Giỏ da đựng quà tết dây đeo đồng hồ góp phần lớn trong việc thể hiện phong thái và khí chất lịch lãm của cánh mày râu. Vì vậy nếu những chiếc đồng hồ của mình đã trở nên cũ, nhàm chán phái mạnh có thể tham khảo cách thay dây da đồng hồ sau đây để làm mới phụ kiện trong tủ đồ của mình nhé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tầm quan trọng của việc thay dây da đồng hồ Dây đồng hồ là bộ phận nối liền với phần mặt giúp người mang đeo lên tay. Do vậy đồng hồ đeo có đẹp hay không cũng phụ thuộc rất lớn vào phần dây đeo. Nếu bạn mang chiếc đồng hồ phần dây lỏng lẻo hoặc chật quá sẽ tạo cảm giác khó chịu, Giỏ quà bằng da các hoạt động sinh hoạt hàng cũng bị ảnh hưởng. Có lẽ vì vậy khoảng thời gian lý tưởng nhất để thay dây da đồng hồ tại nhà chính là 1 tháng 1 lần. Hiện nay dây đồng hồ làm từ nhiều chất liệu như vải bố, dây kim loại… Trong đó được cánh mày râu ưa chuộng nhất vẫn là dây đeo làm bằng da. Ngoài thể hiện sự sang trọng, đẳng cấp cho phái mạnh thì chất liệu này còn có cách thay dây đồng hồ dễ, có thể tự làm ở nhà. Dây đồng hồ da thật có thể dùng được nhiều năm mà vẫn giữ được màu sắc sang trọng. Khi dây đeo có các dấu hiệu như bị phai màu, trầy xước hay nhão, mất độ bóng ban đầu… sẽ khiến cho đồng hồ trở nên cũ kỹ, kém sang và còn ảnh hưởng đến người đeo. Do vậy, nếu dây đeo đồng hồ đã không còn như mới các quý ông có thể tìm hiểu cách hướng dẫn thay dây đồng hồ để giúp cho phụ kiện trở nên mới, sang trọng hơn. Chuẩn bị các vật dụng để thay dây da đồng hồ Để có thể thay dây đồng hồ tại nhà dễ dàng, bạn cần phải chuẩn bị đầy đủ những vật dụng sau: Dây da đồng hồ: Cái này bạn có thể mua tại các cửa hàng đồ da hoặc nếu là người khéo léo, tỉ mỉ bạn có thể tự đến các xưởng nhỏ dạy làm đồ handmade để tự tạo cho mình một chiếc dây da cá tính và thời trang. Dụng cụ thay dây, chốt nhỏ để trên cùng Dụng cụ tháo dây đồng hồ (Standard spring bar tool) Một chiếc khăn lông hoặc một mảnh vải mềm Cách thay dây da đồng hồ có chốt cài đơn giản Đầu tiên bạn phải chuẩn bị đầy đủ các dụng cụ thay dây da đồng hồ để quá trình hoàn thiện nhanh chóng nhất. Phần dây da có thể mua tại các cửa hàng đồ da nổi tiếng như Tâm Anh, như vậy quý khách sẽ mua được dây da chất lượng và cao cấp nhất. Hơn nữa, nếu có gì chưa hiểu có thể nhân viên cửa hàng tư vấn giúp cách tháo dây da đồng hồ và lắp vào sao cho đẹp và chuẩn nhất. Sau đây là các bước thay dây da đồng hồ giá rẻ đơn giản tại nhà cho các quý ông: Bước 1: Tháo phần dây cũ ra khỏi đồng hồ – Bước đầu tiên: cách tháo dây da lật ngược mặt đồng hồ lại có thể thấy phần lỗi rất nhỏ ở trong pat giữ của vỏ bên ngoài. Đây chính là điểm mấu chốt để tháo dây đồng hồ. Trong quá trình thực hiện nên cầm lót qua lớp khăn mềm để không mà trầy xước mặt đồng hồ. Sau đó, dùng công cụ Spring bar tool để tách chốt với dây liền. Sau đó, sử dụng đầu của công cụ Spring bar tool để ấn và tách phần khóa chốt nối liền dây da với mặt đồng hồ. Bạn nên thực hiện chúng một cách chậm rãi để có thể không làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng mặt dây. Làm tương tự dây còn lại như cách tháo dây trước đó. Bước 2: Lắp dây mới vào đồng hồ Lưu ý khi thay dây da đồng hồ hãy dùng ngón cái bên phải chè đầu chốt vào lỗi pat phía trước, tiếp theo sử dụng ngón tay cái bên phải chốt cài. Sau đó bạn di chuyển các đầu chốt vào những lỗ tương ứng còn lại. Sau khi đã hoàn thiện phần chốt bạn lấy dụng cụ Spring bar tool lắp lại mặt đồng hồ như cũ. Hãy quan sát kỹ với những sản phẩm dây da bò để chắc chắn rằng bạn không lắp ngược hai mặt dây với nhau. Lấy chốt của dây da cũ và đặt đúng vào lỗ của dây da mới để hai đầu chốt có thể xuyên qua hai đầu của của dây nối. Nên để chốt khóa của dây đồng hồ úp xuống và dây ngắn có chốt nằm về phía đối diện với hướng 12h. Sau đó sử dụng Spring bar tool để lắp lại sản phẩm như cũ. Làm tương tự với dây còn lại. Bước 3: Kiểm tra lại Hoàn thành công đoạn bạn đừng quên kiểm tra lại các công đoạn tháo lắp lại của mình đã chuẩn chưa. Trước hết hãy kéo thử dây da đồng hồ để em chốt có bị lệch hay không. Nếu có thì tham khảo cách lắp dây da chuẩn chỉnh và đẹp nhất. Để chắc chắn sản phẩm của bạn có thể sử dụng, bạn nên kiểm tra lại bằng cách kéo thử dây da đồng hồ để đảm bảo chốt không bị lệch. Đơn giản và không mất nhiều thời gian, bạn có thể dễ dàng tự tạo cho mình một chiếc mặt dây da đồng hồ. Thực hiện ngay thôi! Một số lưu ý khi thay dây da đồng hồ – Chất liệu dây da: nhu cầu về tìm hiểu cách thay dây da đồng hồ ngày càng phổ biến, do vậy trên thị trường ngày càng nhiều mặt hàng dây đồng hồ da có giá thành khác nhau. Lựa chọn mẫu dây da cao cấp sẽ giúp cho phụ kiện đồng hồ tinh tế và phù hợp với đẳng cấp của người mang. – Kiểu dáng của dây da: kiểu dáng cũng làm điểm vô cùng quan trọng trong quy trình cách thay dây da đồng hồ. Trước tiên các quý ông phải dựa vào màu sắc, kiểu dáng của phần mặt để cho 2 bộ phận có thể ăn ý với nhau. Thông thường phái mạnh lựa chọn phần da ốp 2 mặt. có màu tương hợp với màu của mặt. – Mức giá: hiện nay dây da có rất nhiều loại giá thành khác nhau, sổ bìa da cao cấp tùy thuộc vào hoàn cảnh để lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp nhất với tài chính cũng như đẳng cấp của phần mặt đồng hồ mình đang mang. Đối với những quý ông có công việc bận rộn thường tìm địa thay dây da đồng hồ ở đâu chất lượng và giá tốt.


----------

